# clear sign vinyl - what is it used for?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know I'm probably missing something obvious here, but what would you use clear/transparent sign vinyl for? 

Doesn't seem like you'd be able to see it on the application?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Rodney.. Its used like a laminate many times to protect an image or design.. YOu can cover a sign you make with it to give that sign extra protection . And we have some clear for our versacamm that we print on....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I also wondered about that.. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

It's also used as a "true shadow" on many applications (like boat transoms), and I also use clear static cling vinyl for temp mounting graphics.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

SomeSailor said:


> It's also used as a "true shadow" on many applications (like boat transoms), and I also use clear static cling vinyl for temp mounting graphics.


Whats a true shadow? We use transparent shadow (clear smoke) for ghosting effects.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Probably the same thing. Great for shadows that extend over colored areas.

Here a link to Avery's product:

Avery Graphics - Signage - Product Series: True Shadow™


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

we use the clear sign vinyl to print images on then cut. Some customers want large Sale banner type signs, but dont want a color back ground, and dont want cut vinyl in their windows.

We also use it for labels, decals and bumper stickers. Its great for printing in reverse and putting on the inside of windows, and on clear awards.

I think the photos I posted a while ago in regards to labels....those were printed on clear sign vinyl. I dont remember, but if not....we did a big batch of those same labels in clear.


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

Probably a stupid question, but what do you print them with?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry Micki, its not a stupid question at all. We use the Gerber Edge (thermal ink printer) to print on them. Im not sure if you can use a versa camm to print on it tho.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yes we print on clear vinyl with our versacamm.. ..


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> Rodney.. Its used like a laminate many times to protect an image or design.. YOu can cover a sign you make with it to give that sign extra protection . And we have some clear for our versacamm that we print on....


I've been searching this forum for any recommendations on dry laminate / over laminate and that's how I found this thread.

I now know I can use Clear vinyl as a dry laminate to protect a printed image thanks to Rodney.

Is this what most of you use for dry laminate? or what brand and type do you use?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've heard it used as a stone chip protector on the front of car bumpers/bonnets.

I've also got a sample of clear vinyl for garments!!! No idea what that look like. Siser do clear and glitter clear. I would imagine the glitter clear would just be like putting glitter on a dark t-shirt but the clear one i just don't know. I might press the sample and see!

Lee


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

We reverse print on clear 651, then mount on Acrylic and back with white now and then for a backlit or POS piece (counter display)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

can you post some pics of these sins please. I would love to get a look at them. .... JB


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

jiarby said:


> We reverse print on clear 651, then mount on Acrylic and back with white now and then for a backlit or POS piece (counter display)


we also do some like this..

and we do small acrylic signs that way that are like directional signs.. 
(the signs that have like exit maps and You are here X's etc) 
for in office buildings.. 
that way the surface of the sign is just acrylic and no one can damage the graphics in any way.. 

umm You can also make some really cool signs with just reverse cut vinyl weeded and put on the back side of clear acrylic..
like name plaques and such.. then either paint the backs.. or cover with vinyl..


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> we also do some like this..
> 
> and we do small acrylic signs that way that are like directional signs..
> (the signs that have like exit maps and You are here X's etc)
> ...


Hi Susan,

I was wondering what type of Dry Laminate you use? I think you recommended Clear Shield for wet.

I do have a Big S and nothing to use it with yet : )


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont rememeber the number of the lam i buy for dy lam.. but its made by oracal..

I have used clear vinyl to lam too.. when in a pinch.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> I dont rememeber the number of the lam i buy for dy lam.. but its made by oracal..
> 
> I have used clear vinyl to lam too.. when in a pinch.


 
Is the difference between transparent vinyl and laminate just the thickness? or other things too?

When it come to dry laminates, there are so many to choose from:

*For added protection of Digital Graphics*
*200 Series 2.5 mil, 1 year additional protection*
Gloss, Semi-Gloss, or Matte.
*210 Series 2.5 mil, 2 years additional protection*
Gloss or Matte.
*215 Series 2.75 mil, 3 years additional protection*
Gloss or Matte.
*220 Series 1.5 mil, 2 years additional protection*
High Gloss polyester.
*240 Series 1 mil, 5 years additional protection*
Special DuPont Tedlar Anti-Graffiti Gloss Film.
*250 Series 4.5 mil, Anti-Skid film*
For protecting floor graphics.
*290 Series 2 mil, 4 years additional protection*
Gloss or Matte, excellent for vehicle wraps.
*290F Series 2 mil, 4 years additional protection*
Gloss or Matte, with an optically clear adhesive for perforated window film.
*297F Series 2.75 mil, 4 years additional protection*
A thicker Gloss film to reduce streaks in perforated window film.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not sure if there is a differance besides the thickness..lol.. except that its rated for how long it last.. plus there are differant lams.. for differant purposes as you can see above..
I know we use the lam for wraps when using the wrap material..

You also woudnt want to use a calendared clear on cast vinyl.. or visa versa


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> Im not sure if there is a differance besides the thickness..lol.. except that its rated for how long it last.. plus there are differant lams.. for differant purposes as you can see above..
> I know we use the lam for wraps when using the wrap material..
> 
> You also woudnt want to use a calendared clear on cast vinyl.. or visa versa


 
Susan,

Thank you so much for the info.

I need a laminate sample pack... 

All the mil's, year ext's and gloss, flat, matte, semi-gloss........

Oh, and I just got done looking at the prices and who knew there was such a huge price gap! .... wow!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

the best way to find out which lam is best for your use.. is to ask your supplier.. I can call Joe at Ordway.. and he gives me the low down on which lam for what.. and what media works best for what.. hes never steered me wrong'


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> the best way to find out which lam is best for your use.. is to ask your supplier.. I can call Joe at Ordway.. and he gives me the low down on which lam for what.. and what media works best for what.. hes never steered me wrong'


 
Susan,

Thank you, I know I need to start building realationships with my vendors and finding out who I can work with and trust. 

It's just feels more nuetral coming here : )

Thank you again


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

LittleDogy said:


> Susan,
> 
> Thank you, I know I need to start building realationships with my vendors and finding out who I can work with and trust.
> 
> ...


 
O believe me i do understand.. 
But a good supplier can be your best friend.. Its just important that they are helpful and not just after the commission from your sale.

.. I actually sent on of my suppliers i deal with a shirt yesterday as a present so he could see what the process i made it out of looked like..


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

mystysue said:


> O believe me i do understand..
> But a good supplier can be your best friend.. Its just important that they are helpful and not just after the commission from your sale.
> 
> .. I actually sent on of my suppliers i deal with a shirt yesterday as a present so he could see what the process i made it out of looked like..


 
Realationships make the world go around : )

Oh, and the info about getting up to six cuts with the AT60 was priceless. Funny how dramatic such little things can impact your business.


----------



## Mar (Feb 13, 2008)

Clear Transparent Sign/Vinyl we use it to reverse print, and then we laminate with white vinyl to producce stickers that are pasted from behind the glass.

Eg. If a shopowner wants to paste onto his windows, he can paste 'em from the inside of his shop, so that passers by won't be able to scratch or tamper with them from the outside.

This method is used commonly for notices/signages too.


----------



## rubywenzday (Nov 18, 2008)

i like to use the clear sign vinyl to make stencils sometimes when im trying to spray paint a fade design on something like a skateboard, the clearness allows me to see the under layers. Alot of people order these from me too, for the same reason :0)


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Using the clear vinyl as a lamination gets the kids back to picking their noses instead of your letters.


----------

